# The End of Policing (free ebook)



## Jerrell (Jun 4, 2020)

"The End of Policing" by Alex S. Vitals is currently free to download.

https://www.versobooks.com/books/2426-the-end-of-policing


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 5, 2020)

I've added this to our file library so folks don't have to register an account. Thanks for sharing!

https://squattheplanet.com/files/the-end-of-policing-by-alex-s-vitale.520/


----------



## Dgilles (Jun 9, 2020)

Thats fantastic. Thanks. No police is like no forum moderation but irl. And this forum seems to have a ton of banned memebers.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 9, 2020)

Dgilles said:


> Thats fantastic. Thanks. No police is like no forum moderation but irl. And this forum seems to have a ton of banned memebers.



if you take it in the literal sense, sure. but im pretty sure that book is talking about removing the institution of policing and replacing it with something like neighborhood militias or at least neighborhoods voting on which people get to police their area.

i know it seems like there's a lot of banned users, but out of the near 15 years this website has been a forum with nearly 25,000 members there has been a total of 380 users banned. 80% of those were spam bots, but even leaving those in, that equals:

380 ÷ 25000 = 0.0152 = 1.52% 

so less than 1.52% of people with registered accounts have been banned in 15 years. i'd say we're more than fair given that average.


----------

